# Stupidly Ridiculous Kills in your games



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

So a few funny situations arose last night at my FLGS. Some models were killed in absolutely ridiculous situations. So I got the idea to start this little thread to see what other absolutely hilarious situations people have been witness to. 

Yes, I realize that it has probably been done already, but who cares? 

So, last night:

My Dire Avengers beat Kharn to death. A 5man squad w/ no Exarch beat the Betrayer to death. He had one wound left, they dealt 4, and he failed 3 armor saves. They only lost 2 guys. This adds to Kharn to their already impressive tally of 1 Khornate Daemon Prince....in CC. 

Same game also had 6 pathfinders generate 2 explodes results on a rhino in one round of shooting.

At the other table, a guy used Gift of Chaos on *Ku'gath* and turned that big mound of ugly into a *Spawn*. 

As I said, ridiculous.

So what other 'Gretchin-beating-Abbadon-to-death' stories are floating around out there?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

The worst that has happened to me, is Typhus getting destroyed by a unit of 8 Tau, yes that is right. I think for my to wound rolls I rolled all 1's, then failed the phsycic test that would of allowed me to wound them anyway. Ridiculous it was.

Unfortunately this kind of lucky thing doesn't happen to me often.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

The guy I was playing lost Abbadon, Greater Daemon of Khorne and a Daemon Prince...to one shot of JotWW 

it's ok he was cheating anyway


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I had one *ML* space marine in a building with the enemy chapter master in artificer armour on the floor below with 2 wounds left. I dropped down and shot him with my *BP*, in which he failed his save roll. Then my guy was assualted, survived the 5 lightning claw attacks, and did the final wound by smacking him with the launcher.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a PK nob, whose entire unit had been destroyed in the shooting phase but he rolled insane heroism (double 1's on the check), and he single handedly killed a trygon prime in close combat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love reading all these posts that people make about their in game characters making a 1 in 
1400832 chances.

It sounds all so... Real.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I killed a Leman Russ Annihilator with Tank Commander Pask, with an explode result, using a Chaos Lash Sorcerer using a krak grenade :laugh:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

In an Apocalypse game I was unfortunate enough to have my Avatar (which had been walking towards some meaty armour all game) killed by a pot shot from a Nob bikers big shoot.
My brother had run out of things to throw at it that turn and it would have crippled one of his artillery next turn (maybe even his skullhamma) so he decided he had nothing to loose and shot the shoota, he rolled high, I rolled low.

End result - one dead avatar and one lucky set of artillery.

It wasn't game ending, but certainly a good slap to the face.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

mine was lone guards men vet with a melta gun, who after his squad was wipped out by a dp, broke and ran (rolled a 1 and a 2 for distance ran), and the dp (down to one wound after haveing the crap shot of it by tanks and heavy weapons) failed to follow up (he rolled a 1 to add to int 5, and i rolled a 6 to add to my int 3), next turn my guardsmen, after moveing another 4 inche's, turned and fired a pot shot before running off, and hit and killed the DP, REVENGE...........lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

fynn said:


> mine was lone guards men vet with a melta gun, who after his squad was wipped out by a dp, broke and ran (rolled a 1 and a 2 for distance ran), and the dp (down to one wound after haveing the crap shot of it by tanks and heavy weapons) failed to follow up (he rolled a 1 to add to int 5, and i rolled a 6 to add to my int 3), next turn my guardsmen, after moveing another 4 inche's, turned and fired a pot shot before running off, and hit and killed the DP, REVENGE...........lol


Awesomely cool. Had a couple of pleasing ones in my last game. My storm troopers finished off a dp in hand to hand. 3 men survived. Also in assault with the same dp with a squad of guardsmen. Got sloughtered in my own turn down to three men. Needed snake eyes to avoid running away..... and got it. Squad died the following turn leaving the dp open for shooting. Sure i would have lost far earlier without that one.
Another game. Hand to hand, sentinel squadron vs a lord with a pw and meltabombs. Combat was long and unfufilling. Bezerker champ with a pf joins in and gets trodden on by a sentinel before he can strike. Thought that was pretty funny too.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

just look at my sig withy all the "Gifts" i keep giving people


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a larger kill count though  xD


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

In the final turn of a 2v2 game of Apocalypse against a joint force of Imperial Guard/Space Marines, I had 17 Eldar Ulthwe Guardians with a Starcannon c/w a Warlock with Conceal contesting an objective and the game hinged on them surviving. 
It took 4,500 points worth of shooting to finally dislodge them and it was literally the last possible shot of the game that finally saw off the very last Guardian who due to Insane Heroism and some shockingly bad dice rolling, had just stood laughing in the face of the Imperium Scum.
It was great to see the confidence of our two opponents slowly drain and desperation begin to set in. "You might as well start packing away, all we need to do is blow that little lot up and the game's over..." soon turned to "Come on! You must have SOMETHING in range!..." HA HA HA HA HA 
I was gutted when the little fella finally succumbed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

One that always stuck with me was from way back when in one of my very first games. A striking scorpion killed my terminator captain with his mandiblasters. It all went down hill from there.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Does Snikrot and 5 Kommandos killing 4 Dark Reapers and Maugan Ra count?

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a funny situation where Abaddon and a full squad of chosen terminator bodyguards deep struck behind my lines. A 10 inch scatter later and they landed directly on top of a wave serpent. Unfortunately for him the deep strike mishap table decided that they all died. Lol!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

guardsman vs hive tyrant

1 shot. 1 hit. 1 wound. 1 kill.

oh i let out a hearty laugh alrite


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Back in my early 40K games I killed an Eldar titan with a single Space Marine and his missile launcher. He had hit the ammo magazine and the chain reaction blasted the whole titan to chaff.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

My game today ended the worst possible way. I was tabled on turn 6 and only killed 1 modal in return and immoilised his Landraider. Deep Strike really screwed me over this time.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

A Daemon Prince charged my Canonness only to be sliced to ribbons in moments.

Daemon Prince dealt one wound to her, which she survived thanks to her Mantle of Ophelia, the rest of its attacks bouncing off her 2++ save. She gets three attacks with her Eviscerator, three hits, three wounds. DP is fearless, so takes extra hits for loosing the assault, one more unsaved and he falls.

I'd have loved to watch that fight play out

12 foot tall abomination of chaos bellows its soul-flaying warcry and charges one small mortal woman. But its blows are deflected as much by her faith as her armour. She hefts her two-handed chainsword and strikes again and again until nothing remains.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

In the last tournament I played in a unit of gaunts took down an avatar. Go little bugs :grin:


----------



## Nighteyez (Apr 14, 2009)

I once saw a unit of blood letters beaten to death by a unit of fore warriors in close combat when the blood letters charged. This is back when they had a 3+ save and power weapons


----------



## theoldnagg (Apr 27, 2010)

my unit of thousand sons charged and killed a unit of ork nobs with a warboss and a pain boy in 2+ armour by killing 3 and running down the surivors after his power claws bounced of my 4+ invulnerable save. The game ended with only my rhino left alive and his entire army dead.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

For me, nothing beats my lone tankbusta with tankhammer bringing down an Imperial Titan. He died in the resulting catastrophic explosion, but what a way to go. ^_^


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I could see it now Grax. The tankbusta walks up swings the hammer makes a small dent...and the titan falls down xD


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, well I've seen my Daemon Prince taken down by a storm bolter, I've seen Skarbrand killed by my Ork Nobs, but the funniest kill ever was when my Noise Champion doomsirened a Hammerhead and it blew up. Basically he shouted at it and it exploded resulting in some hysterical laughter from myself.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I have a few epic tales, all with my army, some of loss and some of win.

1. Deceiver vs a DH Inquisitor lord with force weapon and 3 familiars. In CC, Inquisitor lord strikes first, hitting on a 4+ and wounding on a 6+. Only one wounds (no surprises there!) and I take my Ld 9 psychic test. To my delight, and my opponents horror, I passed. So the old force weapon kills the C'tan. (Win)

2. 10 Thunder hammer and storm shield terminators are beaten to death by 15 inquisitorial storm troopers. Don't ask me how, I don't know! (Win)

3. 5 Thunder hammer and storm shield terminators survive almost everything that a 2000 pts rival space marine army can muster, including vindicators, lascannons, untold number of bolters and several other horrors. Nothing, not even a dent on their armour. A 5 man assault squad run up and fire their bolt pistols. They all die... (Lose)


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

another game i played a while ago was against csm with my guard, his troops and 2 Dp's was slowly cutting my army apart, untill his 2 dps was in range of my squad of 6 ogryns, who then charged headlong in to the dps, with out fireing, the DPs, attacked first and missed with every attack, then the ogryns attacked back, 3 ogryns on each DP, and beat the shit out of em, aftter thay killed them, they continued across the board wipeing out tropps, allowing my remaining scoreing units to hold objecteivs, as the csm player threw everything he had at the ogryn, and failed to kill em, he hit em with 3 las cannon shots from his oblits, wounded 3 of em, and then was shocked that they still carried on (natral T5 for the win) to wipe the oblits out.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

My Callidus Assassin getting killed by a small squad of fire warriors was pretty painful to watch. Also watching my Dark Eldar Archon suffer the same fate. 

Blue bastards......

L.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Fire warriors killing lysander. 
Farsight hacking down a greater daemon

A necron lord demolishing my entire 1000 point army pretty much alone


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

One game I played saw a group of firewarriors take down a squad of flayed ones and then go on to kill a squad of wraiths too.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

One game I had last night my rolls had been poor and I was feeling it. Then I target a unit of chaos marines with a looted tank's boom gun. Direct hit and kills all but 4. Then some sluggas nearby fire into them and finish them off
0_o. That game just went down hill for him as both a deep striking demon prince and terminators both failed to enter the table and died. It shocked me.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

A squad of 12 Necron Warriors rapid-firing my Chaos Land Raider. 8 Glancing Hits, 8 rolls of 5/6, Land Raider dead from massed glancing hits.

Damn Gauss weapons....


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

a 3 man death company squad beatdown 20 orcboys without losing a single man and in the following turn scouts headshot a daemon prince to death

lol the dice gods bless me that day


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, imagine this situation (it was a friendly so thats why the points are...very...imbalanced)

my tactical squad, sarge, chainsword, melta bombs and bolt pistol, a heavy bolter and flamer in the squad agains a warhound.

Warhound fires the plasma pie plate, kills eight
Next turn it scatters and misses all but one, so its just the sarge, he assualts, needs a 6 to hit, gets it, penetrates, gets a 6 on the super heavy damage, 6 again and a 5.

One dead titan

then there was the time a single, out of synapse range termagaunt killed Calgar in CC.

Good times.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How does a S8 character penetrate AV14?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Vaz said:


> How does a S8 character penetrate AV14?


you never rolled a 7 before?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> How does a S8 character penetrate AV14?


He had melta-bombs, so +2D6 on armour penetration.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

marxalvia said:


> He had melta-bombs, so +2D6 on armour penetration.


to be fair i completely missed that :/

apologies.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

...maybe I should try to act stupid one day and play with a set of d8s


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Having a group of 20 grots w/2 runtherds getting shot at by a full squad of marine bikers and them constantly failing to hit or kill enough with my opponent rolling a ridiculous, almost ungodly amount of 1's and 2's, whereas once my grots got into range hit them with an overwhelming 13 shots (for grots anyways) and wounded 8 times. The saddest part is that all 8 failed their saves :victory: , my opponent was so shocked, his face was priceless. The bikers then promptly failed their leadership test and ran off over near the edge of his board and was obliterated by a bombardment of grotzookas from nearby Killa Kanz. Ah yes, good times....good times...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

A mate of mine lost 3 GK termies to 3 ork bikers in one shooting phase. He's never used them again.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Last night, a Skull Champion /w Powerfist exploded a monolith in 1 hit. That was the first time i've ever actually destroyed one of those damn things.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I had bad luck once with my phoenix lord and harlies. 

They were happily romping around killing tau left, right and centre whilst the shadowseer protected them from return fire. Upon spotting a 10 man fire warrior squad they ran up and assaulted them. A bad combat result and they killed 2 fire warriors. Yep 2. To make matters worse they then attacked back and killed Jain zar. As a result the harlies lost and then to confound everything they got killed in a sweeping advance by said fire warriors.


----------



## TyphoonBoon (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had some pretty funny moments with orks as you do =P

My grotz have killed 3 Chaos lords and I also killed sanguinus witha unit of 12 shoota boys =)


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Not really my kill, but I managed to immobilize a land raider and a dreadnaught in base contact with both missing all weapons except for a cc weapon on the dread. I then got to watch them duke it out(it was a 1v1v1 game) for the next 3 turns.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

my first game against eldar i took out both his fire prisms with my oblits with explode results. 
my last game i had a empty rhino and three berzerkers left against a five 
man long fang squad on turn five. tank shocked them off the board after surviving five krak rounds. those are my two biggies lately.

woog out!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had a couple.

1. A unit of ten guardian defenders killed my mate's Khorne Daemon Prince in combat. This was in the previous edition of codex:CSM. In previous games another player's marine army had fired 40 lascannon shots at it over the course of the game and not killed it. (for those wondering, yeah, this guy likes his lascannons!)

2. I was trying my hand at a Crimson Fists army. 10 Sternguard Rapid Fire Traitor rounds at something like 10 Necron warriors. three warriors go down, get back up on We''l Be Back. Five Sternguard rounds overheat and die. I havent' touched the fists since...

3. This isn't my kill, but it's still good. My friend's Dark Angels Dreadnought (under 3rd/4th ed?) is in combat with a carnifex. The carnifex kills the dread with an explode result, which ended up killing the fex. Laughed so hard at that one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lasguns killing terminators


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Going back far too many years for my own personal comfort.....

Playing 2nd Ed 40k in a massive 10k a side game. I had a about 5 lascannons (from assorted different squads) that couldn't see anything due to the terrain. One of my teammates playing eldar jumped some warp spiders forward and unloaded their webspinners on a hive tyrant.

Back then webspinners had flamer tamplates, and if you were not killed you were "pushed" out of the effect.

Slowly but surely, by shooting in the right order the Hive Tyrant was pushed out into the open and was promptly riped apart by a mass of lascannon fire.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> lasguns killing terminators


Classic!



Whizzwang said:


> Going back far too many years for my own personal comfort.....
> 
> Playing 2nd Ed 40k in a massive 10k a side game. I had a about 5 lascannons (from assorted different squads) that couldn't see anything due to the terrain. One of my teammates playing eldar jumped some warp spiders forward and unloaded their webspinners on a hive tyrant.
> 
> ...


Just gotta love when a plan you never had in the first place comes together!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hmm i think my most stupid lucky kill would be a two parter....i was playing a mega-battle and was useing my warhound and Mephiston for kicks, so everyone shot me on there first turn (I took 10 lascannon shots and a bunch of missiles) and lost both weapons! so i ran my warhound into the middle of everyone and sat there.......Well safe to say they kept shooting and the warhound went apocalyptic and i managed to destroy everything else on the table! only model that lived was my mephiston  (Everyone else had 1000pts of tanks LOL)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> lasguns killing terminators


A 1/36 chance per shot, assuming BS3, not that unlikely 



Witch King of Angmar said:


> hmm i think my most stupid lucky kill would be a two parter....i was playing a mega-battle and was useing my warhound and Mephiston for kicks, so everyone shot me on there first turn (I took 10 lascannon shots and a bunch of missiles) and lost both weapons! so i ran my warhound into the middle of everyone and sat there.......Well safe to say they kept shooting and the warhound went apocalyptic and i managed to destroy everything else on the table! only model that lived was my mephiston  (Everyone else had 1000pts of tanks LOL)



Glorious!


Not an unlikely one, but hilarious.
Apocalypse, some dude had a Chaplain with some weird holy relic weapon thing, S10, does nasty things.
Anyway, he ran up to a Warhound and started bashing his feet.
Failed to do anything, was surprising actually.

Anyway, so this was one of the old armourcast Warhounds.








That guy, pretty much.
So I tilted his Vulcan Megabolter down, right in the face of Chappy.
He just had to spin the thing up, and ground him to pulp :laugh:


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

If not for the dorky head that thing would look awesome!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The most ridicules kill I ever experienced was when a unit of 6 tau fire warriors killed my DP by taking of his last two wounds after I had swept throw all his broadsides. Hell he didn't even get to attack since they where in cover.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Probably a chaos chaplin beating termies on his own. Not a big deal but for the fact that I passed that 4+ inv save so many times.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Most ridiculous kill? It has got to be during my last game which was a fatal 3way (1v1v1). I was playing SW vs CSM vs SM. At some point during the game the Space marine player decided to shoot his dreadnaught mounted hunter-killer missile at a group of Chaos Chosen, but through sheer change of fate, the missile made a ridiculous 180 turn, and it exploded directly in the middle of his own Assault squad(which was battling the Chaos lord in cc) and killed them all save for one single marine, which was finished off by the Chaos lord in the ensuing turn. I took revenge the space wolf way, by moving towards the Dread, and blowing it up with 2 melta's and a lot of bolter fire!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

nightfish said:


> Probably a chaos chaplin beating termies on his own. Not a big deal but for the fact that I passed that 4+ inv save so many times.


Chaos Chaplain? :S



DaafiejjXD said:


> Most ridiculous kill? It has got to be during my last game which was a fatal 3way (1v1v1). I was playing SW vs CSM vs SM. At some point during the game the Space marine player decided to shoot his dreadnaught mounted hunter-killer missile at a group of Chaos Chosen, but through sheer change of fate, the missile made a ridiculous 180 turn, and it exploded directly in the middle of his own Assault squad(which was battling the Chaos lord in cc) and killed them all save for one single marine, which was finished off by the Chaos lord in the ensuing turn. I took revenge the space wolf way, by moving towards the Dread, and blowing it up with 2 melta's and a lot of bolter fire!


I hope you realise that Hunter Killer missiles aren't blast weapons 
They're just Krak Missiles with only one shot and infinite range.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Chaos Chaplain? :S
> QUOTE]
> 
> Word Bearers??


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> > Chaos Chaplain? :S
> ...


*checks Lexicanum*
Aah yes, Dark Apostles, didn't know they had them.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

what codex are they in?
woog out!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope you realise that Hunter Killer missiles aren't blast weapons 
They're just Krak Missiles with only one shot and infinite range.[/QUOTE]

Sorry for that, I meant the dreadnaught missile launcher


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DaafiejjXD said:


> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you realise that Hunter Killer missiles aren't blast weapons
> ...


Nice work cutting off the opening quote tag 

And wow, that makes it awesome, since it's so unlikely


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Nice work cutting off the opening quote tag
> 
> And wow, that makes it awesome, since it's so unlikely


You should've seen his face:shok::headbutt: xD He was sure that he could beat the csm lord... But the missile thought a bit different


----------

